# No I Dropped Him!!!



## OBT1 (Feb 21, 2012)

I dropped my millipede on accident! Will it survive!? Is there anything I can do? Its a millipede native to Louisiana it looks like a tire when its curled up and its sort of a gray color. Its about 1 inch long. Please help!


----------



## infinitebohr (Feb 21, 2012)

How far did you drop it? Onto a hard surface? Onto carpet? If it wasn't a big drop and it wasn't onto a hard surface then he'll probably be Ok, check for any injuries, see if he can crawl around his tank on his own, and look for any liquid leaking out. Remember though millipedes can excrete a smelly yellowish/brown substance to scare off predators, but any other liquid could be a big deal. 

We all must remember to be VERY careful handling our pets. (I have made mistakes not being carefull and they were costly...we'll leave it at that). Don't hold them high up over the ground, hold them close to the ground and to a soft surface. Personally because of issues like this I do not handle any of my invertebrates. 

Give us some details (and pics if possible) as soon as you can and good luck man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OBT1 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Pics*






Here are the pics. The surface was hard and the fall was three feet!Poop went every were but he is moving around on his own and is using all his legs and is acting like nothing happened.hotogenic:


----------



## infinitebohr (Feb 21, 2012)

If he is moving that is definitely good news! The pooping can be a defense mechanism as they will do this in addition to excrete the smelly fluid I mentioned earlier.  Three feet is a pretty good fall, but we have cicada's on our house and they fall that far and survive it no problem. Also because that looks like one of the smaller ones it probably didn't have a lot of weight behind it's fall. If it's moving normally and pooping then my GUESS would be it's fine, that's one of the cool parts of having an exoskeleton! If he turns out to be ok, make sure you hook him up with something good to eat tonight!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OBT1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well now he is digging!


----------



## infinitebohr (Feb 21, 2012)

Millipedes like to dig a lot, mine has already made a few trips underground since I got him on Sunday. They will do this to help retain moisture, and probably also to "relax". Just leave him be tonight, you should resist the urge to further interact with him. It has had quite an experience and probably just needs time to chill out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OBT1 (Feb 21, 2012)

infinitebohr said:


> if he is moving that is definitely good news! The pooping can be a defense mechanism as they will do this in addition to excrete the smelly fluid i mentioned earlier.  Three feet is a pretty good fall, but we have cicada's on our house and they fall that far and survive it no problem. Also because that looks like one of the smaller ones it probably didn't have a lot of weight behind it's fall. If it's moving normally and pooping then my guess would be it's fine, that's one of the cool parts of having an exoskeleton! If he turns out to be ok, make sure you hook him up with something good to eat tonight!!!


were having apple tonight john!!!

---------- Post added 02-21-2012 at 10:55 PM ----------

Ok new rule never hold your m pede more than 2 inches above the ground!!! If you do this will be it :bruised::bruised::bruised::bruised::bruised:oh:oh:


----------



## KyuZo (Feb 22, 2012)

that's is a pretty neat little millipede.   you should try to catch some more of those.


----------



## Camden (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't really advise ever going digging for your millipede in case it's molting (shedding skin) if you interrupt the molt, it could be dangerous (so i've read.)

+1 on the pede by the way, i second that you should try to find more.


----------



## OBT1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Camden said:


> I don't really advise ever going digging for your millipede in case it's molting (shedding skin) if you interrupt the molt, it could be dangerous (so i've read.)
> 
> +1 on the pede by the way, i second that you should try to find more.


Squire I know what molting is! Also I found it in Tickfall Louisiana when I was visiting my uncle.

---------- Post added 02-22-2012 at 11:17 AM ----------

Ok does anyone know how to breed this kind?


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Feb 19, 2017)

I know this is an old thread but I didn't feel like starting a new one:

Well damn..  I just dropped one of my 1" _Archispirostreptus gigas _while transporting it.  Only fell about 8 inches but landed on a hard desk.  I can't visibly see any injuries but the pede doesn't seem to be able to use its back few pairs of legs.  :/ Anyone know if there is hope for the little guy on his next molt?


----------



## RTTB (Feb 19, 2017)

Hopefully he's ok.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Feb 19, 2017)

Awesome pede!


----------



## mickiem (Feb 19, 2017)

Not much you can do. Hopefully he is ok. I always house them separately when I need to keep an eye on one.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------

